# Huskee wiring help



## larryjackson24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a Huskee 13AQ608H131 that has seen better days. I have to rewire the electrical system but can't find the proper wiring diagram. My ignition switch has terminals A1 A2 B S L M & G. I have 4 wires coming from under the engine cowl. A grey wire to the fuel bowl. A black wire to the 2 mag pickups. A red wire and a black wire going to the alternator, i guess. Most diagrams only show 3. Does anyone have the right diagram?


----------

